# Drey Improved Ever Seal?



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of when this Drey Improved Ever Seal may be from? Just found it sitting in my basement, with the seal laying in the jar and the lid clamped on. Took the lid off, and cleaned it up nicely. No way that lid is ever coming off again.


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Better picture of Drey logo.


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Top


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Base


----------



## jarhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks to be 1920s. Most were made by ball. Warren


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell if the seal and lid are original to the type of jar? They are definitely from the general time period, because that is how I found it.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

What else are finding in your basement?


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

There was a Puritas Mineral Water bottle, a J R Lynch bottle, and also a Rubsam and Horrmann bottle (ignore stupid typos in the post). There were some other, less interesting bottles, but I don't remember what they were. These were all bottles I found at one point in my life. I found these before I was really interested in bottles, so they just ended up in a box in the basement. There are also some in a garbage can on the side of the house, but no good ones. I think these are all of the good ones I've found.


----------

